# Fish to Fight ALS - May 14th



## Fish To Fight ALS (Mar 22, 2016)

EVERYONE WELCOME!

3RD ANNUAL FISH TO FIGHT ALS
Lee Dunson Memorial Bass Tournament 
May 14, 2016
Highland Marina - West Point Lake
Sign in @ 4:45 am - about 15mins before safe light
Take off begins @ safe light

$80 per boat (2 people max)
$10 optional Big Fish Pot
**60% payout on both pots, remaining 40% goes to the ALS Association**

To Register:

www.fishtofightals.wix.com/info

-OR- 

Email: fishtofightals@gmail.com

You can also find us on facebook :

www.facebook.com/fishtofight


----------



## Fish To Fight ALS (Apr 29, 2016)

*Two weeks*

Two weeks to go! Sign up today!


----------



## Fish To Fight ALS (May 10, 2016)

Please register by this Friday!


----------



## BASSCAT1 (May 13, 2016)

Can we register at the ramp?


----------

